# Actual Controller Measurements - Aurora



## Dslot

Just to add to the Controller knowledge-base:

I came across a pair of medium-blue Aurora Russkit controllers (old, large frame style with the blade trigger). The resistor has 80 stamped on it, and it measures out at 80 ohm on my meter. Since I had the meter out, I put it to a few other controllers within easy reach. 

Method: I put a pointed meter-probe on the last coil at each end of the resistor, up against the collar. 

Results:

*Large-Frame Aurora Russkit style*

Golden Yellow - 
2-wire, bare ends - These are usually listed as 45 ohm for AFX, but they metered all over the map: 55, 53, 40, and 31. 
I can see a few extra ohms from getting the probe on a tarnished spot or not as firmly in contact is it should be, so the 50s don't greatly surprise me, but 31? Maybe there was a later version for the G-plus or something that had a smaller-ohm resistor. I haven't taken it apart to check the stamping on the collar yet.

Dark Blue - 
2-wire, bare ends - Usually listed at 80 ohm for Tjets.
The one I tested was bang-on at 80 ohms.

Medium (warm) Blue -
2-wire, bare ends - Never heard of one before. These two were 80 ohms, clearly usable for Tjets. Does anyone know what they were intended for? A special set? My snowmobile set has medium-blue and white thumb-buster disc controllers; maybe there was a version with the Russkits, but it doesn't seem likely. 

Orange - 
3-wire, (brakes) - I have one of these, but it wasn't in this batch. I'll look for it tomorrow.

*Small-Frame Tomy Aurora Russkit style*
Dark Grey
2-wire, plug-end - Three different controllers measured out at 70 ohm.

I'll see what else I can find tomorrow. Might test some Tycos and LLs, if they're not buried too deep in the garage-boxes.

One thing's sure - I'm writing the measured ohms on a little circular adhesive label and sticking it to the bottom of each controller for consistent testing and for fair racing. 

-- D


----------



## SuperFist

Look at the wire diameter on the resistors and see if they are different.

Then take the edge of a utility knife blade or a razor blade and move it along the length of the resistors and you can count the wire wraps.

Compare that data and you will know for sure what you are dealing with.

__________________


----------



## clydeomite

Good Morning: I recently purchased a flame thrower race set that had the blue controllers. I am not sure if they are specific to the flame thrower cars but they are the only ones I've ever seen. I have not ohmed them so I can't tell you what ohm's they are.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## A/FX Nut

Dslot said:


> Just to add to the Controller knowledge-base:
> 
> I came across a pair of medium-blue Aurora Russkit controllers (old, large frame style with the blade trigger). The resistor has 80 stamped on it, and it measures out at 80 ohm on my meter. Since I had the meter out, I put it to a few other controllers within easy reach.
> 
> Method: I put a pointed meter-probe on the last coil at each end of the resistor, up against the collar.
> 
> Results:
> 
> *Large-Frame Aurora Russkit style*
> 
> Golden Yellow -
> 2-wire, bare ends - These are usually listed as 45 ohm for AFX, but they metered all over the map: 55, 53, 40, and 31.
> I can see a few extra ohms from getting the probe on a tarnished spot or not as firmly in contact is it should be, so the 50s don't greatly surprise me, but 31? Maybe there was a later version for the G-plus or something that had a smaller-ohm resistor. I haven't taken it apart to check the stamping on the collar yet.
> 
> Dark Blue -
> 2-wire, bare ends - Usually listed at 80 ohm for Tjets.
> The one I tested was bang-on at 80 ohms.
> 
> Medium (warm) Blue -
> 2-wire, bare ends - Never heard of one before. These two were 80 ohms, clearly usable for Tjets. Does anyone know what they were intended for? A special set? My snowmobile set has medium-blue and white thumb-buster disc controllers; maybe there was a version with the Russkits, but it doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Orange -
> 3-wire, (brakes) - I have one of these, but it wasn't in this batch. I'll look for it tomorrow.
> 
> *Small-Frame Tomy Aurora Russkit style*
> Dark Grey
> 2-wire, plug-end - Three different controllers measured out at 70 ohm.
> 
> I'll see what else I can find tomorrow. Might test some Tycos and LLs, if they're not buried too deep in the garage-boxes.
> 
> One thing's sure - I'm writing the measured ohms on a little circular adhesive label and sticking it to the bottom of each controller for consistent testing and for fair racing.
> 
> -- D



I read somewhere, I think in the 1st or 2nd volume of Aurora A/FX Road Racing Handbook that the Blue ones are for Thunderjets for sure.

The yellow ones are suppose to be 45 ohms. But while replacing resistors in the Aurora Russkit Controller with Brake I found that mine was around 40 ohms.

The Aurora Russkit Controller Plus has 2 resistors. One with the trigger and one with a sensitivity dial. Both of those ohmed at 30 to 35 ohms. I relaced those with 100 ohm resistors.

But in the Controller Plus's stock form it's range is between 30.9 to 8.3 ohms. The sensitivity dial being the controlling factor. Set it to low for 30.9 ohms, and to high for 8.3 ohms. 

The only cars I could run with it were Box Stock TYCOs, Life-Likes, TOMY cars. and the previous mentioned in Super Stock form.

And the two wire yellow Aurora Russkit controllers are the same as the one with the brake wire.

Randy.


----------



## vansmack2

This is a very old thread, but I felt the need to resurrect it.

I recently bought two of the Aurora Dial controllers that were new in box. I tested them with my TOMY cars (SG+, Turbo, SRT, Mega-G, Mega-G+), and also some Magnatractions. The controllers were like an off/on switch on virtually all of my TOMY cars, and worked marginally on the magnatractions. Because of this I opened one of the dial controllers to see what was inside, and here are my results:

The main resistor was a 50 ohm (stamped and measured)
The dial resistor was an 80 ohm (stamped and measured)

These are both orange colored NEW Aurora "Control Plus with exclusive new Power Dial" controllers.


----------



## SpeedyNH

that's pretty cool.


----------



## Rich Dumas

While you have your ohm meter out you might as well take some measurements across the controller leads, you may find that there is some extra resistance along the line.


----------



## vansmack2

The controller has been put back together for a few day now, and the volt/ohm meter put away (although it is easily accessible). Both of the resistors had their values stamped on them, and measured almost exactly what they said they were. What I need to do is find replacement resistors around 25 ohm that will fit these controllers. Like I said these were NEW controllers, so there should not be much line resistance on them.


----------



## Rich Dumas

I have had new controllers with wipers that did not make good contact with the resistor or new controllers that had sat on the shelf for long enough for the resistor to oxidize.


----------



## SpeedyNH

also the end travel brake/full contacts of the trigger, or even other possible poor connections on a new device. it pays to check.


----------



## vansmack2

SpeedyNH I know what you are saying, and I may check someday. However, the resistors are just too high for TOMY and TYCO cars, etc. they need to be changed to make them more usable.


----------



## SpeedyNH

yep I get that. of course. sorry about that- I just got distracted with the number of weak points in wiper controllers.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I still use my modified A/FX Controller Plus. Been happy with it, although it may get a little warm with use. The 100 ohm resisters I use are from Radio Shack. They were incased in a ceramic like substance that I broke off. I the had to clean it away. I run my A/FX, Magnatraction, and Thunderjets with it.

The Blue A/FX Russkit Controller I have is only used for Thunderjets. 

Looking at the date of this thread going back to 2010, seven years has went by. I've had fun with these controllers. Although they do tend to get warm to hot with use. I think it may the power source I'm using with the higher amperage output. You can run modified cars on my track.

Randy.


----------



## Dslot

vansmack2 said:


> The controllers were like an off/on switch on virtually all of my TOMY cars





vansmack2 said:


> ... *the resistors are just too high* for TOMY and TYCO cars, etc. ...


Van,

It's easy to get confused about this stuff, especially for me these days, but -

if the controller acts like an on-off switch, it sounds like, even at its lowest speed (highest resistance) setting, it's passing too *much* voltage for the car, so the car takes off like a jackrabbit. That would mean the resistor-ratings are too *LOW* for the cars, right? Too little resistance (= too much voltage) even at full resistance (lowest speed) setting.

Sounds like you'd need to replace them with *higher*-ohm resistors.

-- D


----------



## SpeedyNH

the same thing can occur with resistors that are much too high in value because the desired resistance can be a very narrow section near the other end of the resistor. so it depends on which end of the trigger that we're talking about.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

vansmack2 said:


> This is a very old thread, but I felt the need to resurrect it.
> 
> I recently bought two of the Aurora Dial controllers that were new in box. I tested them with my TOMY cars (SG+, Turbo, SRT, Mega-G, Mega-G+), and also some Magnatractions. The controllers were like an off/on switch on virtually all of my TOMY cars, and worked marginally on the magnatractions. Because of this I opened one of the dial controllers to see what was inside, and here are my results:
> 
> The main resistor was a 50 ohm (stamped and measured)
> The dial resistor was an 80 ohm (stamped and measured)
> 
> These are both orange colored NEW Aurora "Control Plus with exclusive new Power Dial" controllers.


 I have a number of these NOS as well although I have not yet tried them. The odd thing about them is I am unable to measure the ohms at the wire ends. On any other resistor type controller, you can see the volt meter readings change as you depress the trigger and the wiper moves along the resistor. The readings go from maximum Ohms down to (basically) zero when the trigger is fully depressed. On the Controller Plus I get no reading at all.

Based on the Ohm readings above, I would have thought the range of the Controller Plus would be at least 80 if the dial resistor was set to "full". Then the 50 Ohm resistor would add onto that based upon how far the trigger is depressed. But they must not be wired up in series.

I do know it appears they were made for the G-Plus era cars as those are the cars shown on the paperwork.

Joe


----------



## Rich Dumas

I have never seen a circuit diagram for a Controller Plus, it sounds like you have a short someplace. If the two resistors were wired in series your voltage would be reduced depending on how the extra resistor was adjusted. With the resistors in parallel you would always get full voltage with the trigger pulled all the way if your connections were good.


----------

